# 10m male



## Katie (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,
My 10 month old Viszla started with diarrhea a few weeks ago and just got worse, but his mood was always good so we just kept blaming it on other things. He had a couple bouts of vomiting, but nothing serious. Then, he stopped eating and lost weight. We immediately took hom to the vet as soon as the eating stopped. After a week of different stages of testing and not getting answers, we did an exploratory surgery. His abdomen was full of cancer with a very large mass where the small and large intestines meet. It was just too much, so we decided to euthanize him on the table. I didn't want another second to go by where he was in pain. It was so hard to be there when it was done, but I just held him and kissed my sweet boy. He was the best dog ever!!! Is cancer common in Viszla puppies? I'm afraid to have this pain again, but I love the breed.


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

So sorry to hear that type of news. Never easy no matter what age. In the end I think you made a very hard but right decision considering the circumstances.

To answer your question, unfortunately I am unaware of the commonality of cancer and V's. Maybe some here with far more experience can shed some light.

Best of luck moving forward


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very very sorry for your loss, this must be devastating at any age, but a life which has just started already ending... brings tears in my eyes without even having to know your dog. Your decision was focused on your dog and probably required lots of strength, i have high respect for you for not letting him suffer further.

I am not aware of frequent vizsla puppy cancer cases, more for adult and older dogs. Cancer causes just as for humans can be environmental, genetic and human intervention (i.e. early spaying and neutering, overfeeding etc) according to current stage of science knowledge. Given this pup was very young, i would go back to the breeder and ask whether they have had cancer cases at early age in their breeding line. They may have not and just want to know about this and stop repeating the same breeding (sometimes 2 perfectly healthy looking dogs DNA just don`t match or brings up an recessive issue which happened many generations ago, have seen that one too. Either way your breeder probably do want to know about it).

I know it is devastating and your are mourning now... but don`t give up on this beautiful breed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your family's loss. 
Its always very tough on the heart, to lose one of these precious red dogs. But to lose one so young, has to hurt even more. While it had to cause you considerable heartache. Not letting him suffer, and being with him went he crossed over was putting his needs before your own.

I keep hearing of a lot of vizslas getting cancer, mid to late in life. But when I look cancer by dog breed, it doesn't show its prevalent in the breed.
Ive had one of my past vizslas, develop sarcoma at 2 years old. Two small places on her side. They were both removed. While I lost her at 6 years old, it wasn't from cancer.


----------



## Katie (Oct 22, 2017)

Thank you all. I know its only been a few days, but I just can't seem to stop crying and questioning everything! The breeder offered us a new puppy if/when the mom gets pregnant again, but its the same parents and I'm uneasy about going down this same path. Reading about all your awesome pups makes me hopeful I'll get blessed with another awesome dog. I've asked the breeders to let the other parents know about my Scout to hopefully save them the thousands we spent in testing. Everything kept looking like cancer, but the vets had a hard time with it since he was so young and I kept dismissing the idea as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I think I would be scared too, to go back to the same breeding. Just because you can't know for sure, if its gentic, or not.
It would take more pups having the same problem, to know if it is. And thats to much heartache to bear.
Was this a first litter between the two, or was it a repeat breeding? Only asking, because it would give you a better gauge.
And only if all the puppy buyers stayed in touch with the breeder.
I'm so very sorry your going through this. Along with suffering the loss, there will always be questions, that don't have answers. The what ifs, and why's that we never get to understand.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

This is just awful, Godspeed.

This is one of those congenital issues, there's really no way to "Develop" cancer at that age thru exposure, etc. I understand your concerns about getting another from the same line, but the chances of a similar tragedy are low. You might look carefully at the pedigree and see how close they all are....and ask the breeder if there's any known history of early cancer in those dogs, and maybe even ask those owners directly. You might also ask her just as an FWIW why she's repeating this breeding..same parents...not so much b/c of your circumstance, but b/c the answer often reveals a lot about the breeders practices and philosophy.


----------



## Two Vizslas (Jul 8, 2015)

*Cancer in V's*

we are so sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our Kali at 10-1/2 to a adrenal gland tumor. She was a beautiful Vizsla, a champion & friendly to everyone. It has been almost 3 years & we still have the pain, missing her so much. At 3 we bred her in order to a keep one of her pups. One of the females succumbed to cancer of the nose at 8. Another died from a mast cell tumor on her side at 9. We recently learned that the only male, now 10-1/2, has a sarcoma on a leg & round cell tumor in his mouth & is beginning to fail. So that is 60% of the litter that developed cancer. Each pup lived in a different area & fed differently so we have to rule out environment & focus on heredity.

Most Vizsla breeders are very responsible & quite demanding on where the pups are placed. But I think there needs to be much more effort on lineage when it comes to cancer. We had no idea. Your best bet is to inquire on health history. Vizslas are generally quite healthy (probably because of frequent exercise). The hips & epilepsy have usually been of concern with V's. 


We are also in love with the breed & cherish our Meg who is 10-1/2 & doing well so far. But we worry about the big C.


good luck,
Chuck


----------



## Sophia (Feb 23, 2018)

So sorry for your loss ❤


----------

